# Are teeth whitening toothpastes safe to use while nursing? What toothpaste do you guys use?



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Seems almost all the toothpastes I see these days have whitening ingredients. While I wouldn't mind some blindingly white teeth I am concerned about their safety since I am nursing. What toothpastes and/or mouthwashes do you mamas use?


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

bumpity bump


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I use Toms of Maine with fluoride. I'm happy with the ingredient list.

I have an old tube, but i guess I use this one the whitener is silica.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks PatioGardener! My eleven-year-old dd might also like this because she wants a tooth whitener also and I was concerned about her using them also. This would be great for her


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

We use Coral White toothpaste. Flouride-, glycerin-, and aspartame/sucralose-free. AFAIK, there are no specific whitening agents in it.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I use regular old colgate whitening toothpaste with tartar control. I haven't seen any evidence that whitening toothpaste is problematic for nursing babies--I have no idea what's in it, though.


----------

